# Nexxo T660 shelf supports



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi
We have just purchased our Nexxo T660. First impressions are good - time will tell! The shelf supports are a bit flimsy. The thin shelves don't seem to stay in the shelf support "pins" especially if there is not much on the shelf. Any ideas on replacing these with a pin with a better "retaining clip" than present?
Ed

I hope this is being posted in the Burstner Forum, which I am in just now!


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Shelves Adrift!!!*

Hi, you've just hit on our biggest grouse with the Nexxo T660. My answer has been to fit stops to the cupboard sides; 3inch lengths of neat mitre, in front of the shelves. this stops them coming forward, particularly any truncated ones, where a slight forward movement allows them to clear the stops, with the inevitable result. 
Yes, the easiest thing to replace the shelves, though I'm all in favour of these light ones; they just need proper fixing.
One tip, my excellent dealer has sent me some of the heavyweight board (about half inch thick). I'll cut it to size and drill holes in it of large enough diameter to accept bottles of our favourite tipples, so we can turn one of the lockers into a drinks cabinet. When you think you pay £10k more for an entry level van from Burstner than a similar UK model, you'd think they could pay that much more attention to detail, and with little impact on their costs. 
Good luck!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> When you think you pay £10k more for an entry level van from Burstner than a similar UK model


I thinks that is due mostly to the poor Euro/£ exchange rate at the moment.

Trevor


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

trevorf said:


> > When you think you pay £10k more for an entry level van from Burstner than a similar UK model
> 
> 
> I thinks that is due mostly to the poor Euro/£ exchange rate at the moment.
> ...


As Trevor says it is down to the euro our solano was £46000 in nov 2007 same now £60000. Asked dealer last nov when it was 2 year old and he said he would put on forecourt for £44995 .

Steve


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the shelp tips. I have bought 5mm plugs with extended stems as our shelves seem to be quite a few mm narrow. The ones with the angles shelves just fall to the back. I will try and use sticky pads. I noticed a set of shelves in a shop with sort of grooves in parts added below. 
I don't suppose you know how to fix the waste pipe which has a female end and the extension hose also has female with the same diameter?
Ed


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Ed did you finally have enough with the Nuevo? Chasper.


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

Chasper. Absolutely. I did meet Mike Crouch of Autosleeper at the Birmingham show and expressed my views. He thought my vehicle had been recalled for the VOSA recall which I initiated but P.C. in Scotland only trimmed one wheel arch. I am well rid of that nightmare and I hope other Nuevo owners appreciate the work I put in to get those 140 vehicles in a roadworthy condition. It would appear that of the two makes I have had, nothing is even near perfect but at least so far this one is safe to drive. MMM were the only magazine to print the warning photograph and I read that they pointed out this fault to Autosleeper on its launch. I wouldn't like to change a rear wheel
Regards
Ed


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Ed

We too were irritated by the shelving - especially, as you say, the angled shelf in the cupboard by the door which is several mm too small! 

We have lined all of the shelves with grip mat to stop items slipping and dampen rattles. My quick fix was to cut the mat too large and fold it around the edges of the shelf. The shelf then has to be pushed firmly onto the pin things. They have stayed well put since then!

It will be interesting to hear of other solutions! 

I haven't tried to attach the waste pipe - I will look at it next weekend. Glad you pointed that out so we can check before we go to France at the end of the month!!!

Janine


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello T660 owners,
I've used the waste extension pipe so ours must fit, can't remember there being a problem. 
I know what you mean about the shelves, particularly the one by the door, but I must have been in laid back holiday mode when it has slipped because it hasn't irritated me.....yet!


Chris


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

EdBrumby said:


> Thanks for the shelp tips. I have bought 5mm plugs with extended stems as our shelves seem to be quite a few mm narrow. The ones with the angles shelves just fall to the back. I will try and use sticky pads. I noticed a set of shelves in a shop with sort of grooves in parts added below.
> I don't suppose you know how to fix the waste pipe which has a female end and the extension hose also has female with the same diameter?
> Ed


Hi Ed, our shelves are tightish, so I've just been concerned to stop forward movement. No idea about the waste extension; we've not used ours yet as we have a road drain in the kerb outside our house which I use on the basis that it takes car shampoo and road kill, so what's wrong with a bit of Fairy Liquid and tiny food particles (if I really shouldn't be doing this, someone please say so - don't think I need to ask, there seem plenty ready to jump in)


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi all
The handbook shows a male fitting on the end of the waste pipe. Ours is female so the extension hose doesn't fit. I was at the recycling today and picked up a vacuum cleaner hose with an outside diameter of 40mm. 40mm is the ID of our waste pipe. I sawed a bit off the hose end and it is perfect. Better than Burstners. The shelf by the door with the angled edge is 6mm too narrow. The date on the shelf is Feb 2009 so they have either ignored this problem or bought a huge stock! I have "no nailed" a piece of 6mm square wood on to the long edge, used a large rubber band and tape to keep the pressure on it, and will try it tomorrow. It's a 6mm thick shelf. I don't mind doing these small jobs, but it doesn't say much for the Burstner name.
Ed


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

*Burstner shelves*

I tested the 6mm addition to the shelf after the glue had dried. I was a bit out! I had to carefully plane the added wood to about 2mm at the front and 4 at the back. It is a snug fit now. I have some other ideas to try on the shelves moving towards the centre of the van. All good fun
Ed


----------



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

After reading these posts I had a look at the shelves in my new Nexxo. The installer of my sat dome system had screwed the search controller box to the underside of one of the shelves and to stop the shelf sliding forward had screwed a short screw to the underside immediately behind one of the shelf supports. While this simple fix won't stop the shelf lifting it seems quite effective in preventing the shelf from sliding forwards.


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

efjayar said:


> After reading these posts I had a look at the shelves in my new Nexxo. The installer of my sat dome system had screwed the search controller box to the underside of one of the shelves and to stop the shelf sliding forward had screwed a short screw to the underside immediately behind one of the shelf supports. While this simple fix won't stop the shelf lifting it seems quite effective in preventing the shelf from sliding forwards.


That's a good tip, instead of the obvious; think i'll look at fixing something to the undersides instead of putting stops on the cupboard walls,
thanks
John


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks to all who have taken an interest in the shelves. We have just returned from a 5 day trip and the double sided sticky pads seem to have kept the shelves in place. I got mine from Maplin but any kind would do. I am no working on the long toilet cupboard shelves. Everything drops out as there are only short fronts. I quite like doing these jobs but I can see how people get fed up of it.
Ed


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

We've got the Nexxo A645 and shelves are a problem there too! One of the very few niggles with the van and got fed up of the wardrobe shelf and cupboard shelves (seemed to just be the ones that are cut and shaped) moving and dropping out! Spent all our time looking for lost shelf supports and have tried blue tack and various options (apart from drilling new supports) all to no avail. Finally decided just to remove the offending shelves and manage without them - which quite honestly hasn't been a disadvantage and we just use those cupboards now for taller items. We use clothes storage bags in the wardrobe, which makes it easier to remove a group of items and get to the bottom of the pile!


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

*Nexxo shelves*

Thanks for that information. Our shelf supports are tight in the holes so double sided sticky pads seem to have solved the problem. If you have a 17 inch tv on a telescopic bracket, I would be interested in you looking at my post on this and on the door catch
Ed


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi again! I will take a detailed look at your TV bracket post, although for my own interest, as afraid I don't think I will be much use there. We have what looks like the same bracket installed (as standard, with van). However, we have never bothered installing a TV and just use a little digital Roadstar TV and place it on the dinette table, if we really must watch TV. That is only in winter months, when nights draw in and we just don't bother enough to make it worth its while. Also, not useful to have the TV on the bracket, if we all want to view. Did notice our bracket is stiff though.


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

fabfive said:


> Hi again! I will take a detailed look at your TV bracket post, although for my own interest, as afraid I don't think I will be much use there. We have what looks like the same bracket installed (as standard, with van). However, we have never bothered installing a TV and just use a little digital Roadstar TV and place it on the dinette table, if we really must watch TV. That is only in winter months, when nights draw in and we just don't bother enough to make it worth its while. Also, not useful to have the TV on the bracket, if we all want to view. Did notice our bracket is stiff though.


Ours was stiff too, and just loosening it slightly with an allen key made the swivel easier; the slides are fairly stiff, so we make sure we pull the bracket, not the tv, when we get it out. we get dvd's at £2 each from easyfilm, which takes care of quiet weekends when there's just 2 on board.


----------

